# 4x4 weight capacity



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I am sure the 4x4s would take the weight but code may ask for more.. Yes you will need cross bracing and I think more important would be the shape of what you are supporting and the platform construction as well as the footing..


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

As Nealtw says, it will depend on what you local building code will allow. Many areas stipulate 6x6s now as a minimum. Not an engineer but I would think 4 4x4s would be able to handle your compression load (straight down), but you have to take footings into consideration or your platform may end up be supported 4" off the ground. Also as mentioned, you have to consider the platform construction and the connective elements, bolts, etc., tying the whole thing together.

Hanging over a ton off the ground is a huge liability issue and you want to do it right.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> As Nealtw says, it will depend on what you local building code will allow. Many areas stipulate 6x6s now as a minimum. Not an engineer but I would think 4 4x4s would be able to handle your compression load (straight down), but you have to take footings into consideration or your platform may end up be supported 4" off the ground. Also as mentioned, you have to consider the platform construction and the connective elements, bolts, etc., tying the whole thing together.
> 
> Hanging over a ton off the ground is a huge liability issue and you want to do it right.


I think I built a stand for a rain barrel that was a liquid shipping thing about this size. :wink2:
Either that or it's the stand out by the road where the truck picks up the milk cans


----------



## pcride (Aug 15, 2016)

Lol!! 4x4’s are the WORST type of building material. Specially the treated kind at box stores.
First off the get dry and brittle over time, twist and bow. You never specified what you are putting on it other than 2500 lbs. you need to consider compression weight and lateral sway. Do you plan on cementing the posts into the ground? Is this a basic platform for a hot tub? Is the object top heavy, is the weight equally dispersed ? 

Like someone said 6X6 are really the standard and I would use cedar and not treated wood. Cedar resists rot naturally and if you keep it painted and /stained it will last a long time.

You need to consider your platform joists, 2x6, 2x8?


----------

